# leather seat repair



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

any ideas on best way to repair 5-6" tear in tan leather seat f150


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

I know they sell those leather patch repairs


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

cannot find one anywhere. called leather stores, auto parts, stubbs cycles. any suggestions?


----------



## minnow flipper (Oct 28, 2010)

Check with your local dealership, most of them have someone they call to come out and do repair on that kind of stuff. I know this because that is what a friend of mine does for a living.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Its pretty easy if the tear is clean, straighter the better. 
Cut a piece of material (leather, same gage as seat or non-stretch Naugahyde) approx 1 1/2" beyond the tear edge all directions (4 sides) . Slide the patch (rough side up) in thru the tear, underside of the seat surface and flatten even all around. 
Squeeze in adhesive between the surface layer and the surface of the patch. Smooth the adhesive evenly between the two facing surfaces until it oozes thru the tear same time preventing the glue from the seat surface. 
Sometimes masking tape may be used to hold the tear edges closed until all is cured. 
Do not short-cut the curing time on the glue. At times this makes a clean fix w/o stitches. Just my .02, good luck.


----------

